# Basil, Remy, Ian and Merlin



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey! My partner and myself got 4 boys yesterday so, no interesting stories as of yet. Without further or do, meet:
*Ian:*








*Basil:*








Our shy boy *Merlin:*








and *REMY* in the middle:


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/xihg38M.gif

They are so freakin' cute!! Where did you get them from and how old are they? Ian's picture made me giggle with the perfect angle lol.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Your babies are adorable!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

Awww, they're adorable. They all have such sweet little faces. And I especially love Ian's colors.


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

mis.kay said:


> http://i.imgur.com/xihg38M.gif
> 
> They are so freakin' cute!! Where did you get them from and how old are they? Ian's picture made me giggle with the perfect angle lol.


Thank you, we got them from a place called Pets at Home the lady there said they were 12-14 weeks old. So, still babies  Ian's my favourite out of them all. He's the one that gets the most cuddles from me, the others get all the cuddles from my partner lol



linkmoon said:


> Your babies are adorable!


Heh, thank you. Hopefully I will have a few more babies in a couple of weeks! 



Augustine said:


> Awww, they're adorable. They all have such sweet little faces. And I especially love Ian's colors.


Their little faces make me happy, they're so sweet, bless them, very kind hearted.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

They all look lovely! Hope you will have lots of fun with your new friends. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

what cute boys you have , I think when all my girls pass away I plan on getting a few boys but that's a long time from now


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

Malarz said:


> They all look lovely! Hope you will have lots of fun with your new friends. Welcome to the forum!


We've already had lots of fun! Thank you!



Love My Rats said:


> what cute boys you have , I think when all my girls pass away I plan on getting a few boys but that's a long time from now


They're great, we would love to have girls too but we're going to get more boys I think.


----------

